# 75 gallon community suggestions



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

Just in the middle of fishless cycling my first large tank after only having 10gallons for years, and wondering what suggestions you may have for a heavily (but low tech) planted community tank. I love neon tetras so would like to include them, this will be a pretty boring tank stock wise compared to other 75 gallons I've seen but beautiful little fish... Sobthinking about harlequin and/or Galaxy rasboras, maybe zebra danios, Pygmy cories and maybe some small shrimp? Is this plan ok or is there a centrepiece fish that could fit in. I may try my remaining betta from the old 10 gallon, he was with cories and shrimp before with no problem, if he doesn't fit I can remove him... What do you recommend? Thanks!
Oh yeah can you also advise on my alkalinity it's at 300, and ph 8.4, the plants I do have in there no longer like the conditions, what can I do?


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Huh... you've got kinda weird water. It's quite a bit different from the usual wet coast ultra-soft tapwater. Based on that I'd tend to recommend against most of the fish you've got on your list (tetras, cories and rasboras); because they're soft water fish and would really prefer a lower hardness and pH.

However... have you considered rainbows? They're seriously cool and would love your tap water.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

you must have sand/rock/crushed coral etc (which causes increase of PH) in your tank. 
Have you add anything in tank when you do water change?? 
As far as I understand, GVRD tap water ph is between 6.8-7.0. 
As rockman said, all fishes you listed prefer low/neutral PH. Only fish that will work in your current water is African Cichlid.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Test the PH of your tap water. Let us know the results


----------



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

Ah yes it is my sand darn I didn't think it would change it that much. My tap water is normal KH 40 PH6.8-7.2 Will things settle after time and water changes? adding driftwood and peat or am I screwed?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Not all sand will cause the increase though. sand like aragonite sand will increase PH while sand like pool filter sand won't. 
You will have to remove sand if it is the cause and you want to lower your PH. 

doing water change or adding peat moss or driftwood will change Ph for a bit but it will eventually go back to 8.4.. swinging PH is not healthy for any fish. any rocks in your tank??


----------



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

Man I feel like such a newbie! haha I don't have rocks in the tank at the moment, just a few plants. So if I switch to fluorite or eco complete those brands don't fluctuate the ph? I really like the look or dark substrate planted tank, and bought the only dark sand I could find at the time national geographic brand :/


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Martina said:


> Man I feel like such a newbie! haha I don't have rocks in the tank at the moment, just a few plants. So if I switch to fluorite or eco complete those brands don't fluctuate the ph? I really like the look or dark substrate planted tank, and bought the only dark sand I could find at the time national geographic brand :/


Huh... the Nat Geo sand shouldn't do that (I use it in some of my tanks). What other decor do you have in there? Are you using additives on that tank?


----------



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh weird. I only have one decoration that was in my old 10 gallon, plants, the old filter from the ten gallon..The sand has been in the tank for three weeks. I only have been adding ammonia for cycle, and a dechlorinator when i filled the tank.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Martina said:


> Oh weird. I only have one decoration that was in my old 10 gallon, plants, the old filter from the ten gallon..The sand has been in the tank for three weeks. I only have been adding ammonia for cycle, and a dechlorinator when i filled the tank.


Huh... weird. That's a lot of leaching too. It'd take quite a bit to turn the tank to what is basically liquid rock. Is the tank new? If it's used maybe it was a reef or African tank in a previous life and there are deposits that have dissolved. Anyway, you can test stuff for leaching by letting it sit for a day or two in a glass of tap water. See if that's raising the hardness.


----------



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

It was used for freshwater cichlids...hmm. I will try testing separately thank you!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Have you done any water changes since setting up the tank? If it was me I'd do a big water change and see what happens. Since the tap water is 7.2 it should lower your tank PH. If it doesn't or the PH lowers than returns to 8 again their is something in the tank causing it.


----------



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok so I tested the gravel in a bucket and the level was still 8.4 not as vibrant but still high... Should I go ahead and change the gravel if I want easier occupants? My tank is now cycling well, will I screw up the cycle by removing the substrate?


----------



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

Well I just changed to fluorite. After a large water change it was still too hard...Let's see when it's cleared up &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

So the stupid ph is still rocket high, could it be my year old decoration deteriorating? Or a few sprinkles of the high ph sand still remaining in the tank? I changed probably 50% of the water yesterday and no change in ph. Ammonia went down to 0, and nitrites still around 5, nitrates 20... What now about the Ph?


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Try a different test kit.


----------

